# Looking to Lease in Cherokee or Surrounding Counties



## hicktownboy (Feb 21, 2008)

RATTLER and myself are looking for some land to lease in Cherokee or the immediate surrounding counties.  Could possibly be a bow only lease for the right property.  Will pay going-rate for a lease and respect property.  Send a PM with contact info and I will get back to you ASAP.


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 23, 2008)

ttt again
Can anyone give me some info of a property owner that might be interested in leasing?  I will do negotiations myself.  We both are respectful hunters looking for a place close to home to get in the woods.  Thanks!


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 26, 2008)

bump for a rainy day


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 27, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 27, 2008)

pm returned Old Dead River

bump


----------



## RATTLER (Feb 28, 2008)

ttt


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 2, 2008)

bump


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 6, 2008)

ttt


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 7, 2008)

still looking


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 9, 2008)

still looking today as well


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 13, 2008)

ttt


----------



## RATTLER (Mar 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 18, 2008)

bump
someone at least give me a contact or a lead... please!!


----------



## hicktownboy (Apr 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## RATTLER (Jul 2, 2008)

Ttt


----------

